# Auckland to Hamilton



## rachel8587 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I'll be moving to NZ next month. Can someone suggest the best possible way to travel from Auckland international airport to Hamilton? Something like a cab or bus service that can pick me up from the airport and drop me at hamilton city center. Any websites where I can book something beforehand.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

rachel8587 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'll be moving to NZ next month. Can someone suggest the best possible way to travel from Auckland international airport to Hamilton? Something like a cab or bus service that can pick me up from the airport and drop me at hamilton city center. Any websites where I can book something beforehand.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


www.minibus.co.nz

www.nakedbus.com

www.intercity.co.nz

You should be able to book and pay for them all online.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep.
Minibus.co.nz will not only take you to the city centre, but right to the door of your destination. 
Have a good trip.


----------



## harmon (Feb 21, 2015)

*Moving to Hamilton*

Hi Rachel,
I am planning to move to Hamilton from India . Would you be able to suggest how the town is overall?
If you could help on following factors : 
- Security
- Cost of living 
- Indian grocery
- Schools (if you think you can help )

Cheers
Harmon


----------

